# Mica powder?



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

A year or two ago I ordered mica powders from a site recommended on here (maybe by Sara-Blissberry?). I would like to order from them again but I do not remember the site. I'm thinking it began with an "A"? Does anyone know the site I am thinking of? Or can you recommend a good place to purchase mica powders?

Thanks!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Answering my own question....I think it was alternasense.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad you found it, it was in my favorites, but I couldn't find it until you said the name  Vicki


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I have never used mica in soap before. I would love to add some color variety to my soap. I have used french green clay and pink kaolin clay to add color before. Do you use mica the same way?
christine


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly the same Christine, but because of the price, just a whole heck of alot less  I use mine in swirls. Vicki


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I use it in swirls too.  A little goes a long way.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you have to mix it into water or oils first? I've never used it either. Just UMs and clays.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a swirl measuring cup, it's old old tupperware and has this tiny skinny beak tip on it to pour, so it makes fine lines. I put my mica or clay into it and then add unscented nearly to trace soap, and hit it with the stick blender. I have never had much luck adding oils or glycerin to my micas or clay, it makes them look in the soap like you could pick the swirled material out of the cured soap, like it makes this break line. By just using it in the soap, it's all part of the soap. OK that didn't make alot of sense  

For really important swirls like on my dragons blood and Pink Sugar I will pull the nearly to trace soap out to put with the mica and clay before I even add goatmilk as to not color it at all. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I put it up in the suppliers sticky
http://www.alternasense.com/id61.htm


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Sondra!


----------

